# Oris Divers 65 40mm 'Dark Blue'- Is there anybody out there??!?!??!



## Marlowe10

Hey Everyone,
so I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on this bad boy, but I can't find any reviews about it or thoughts from anyone who owns one. 
Does anyone on WUS have one of these sexy 60's puppies? If so what are your thoughts?
Seems strange that no-one's wanted to share the love:-s
Please feel free to post pics! All I've seen are the stock pictures...
Thanks!


----------



## Michael Day

Quite a few out there. Do a search. Great piece. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marlowe10

That's the 42mm I was referring to the 40mm, with the cool font for the 12, 3, 6, and 9
damn it I haven't submitted enough posts to post a pic


----------



## Michael Day

Marlowe10 said:


> That's the 42mm I was referring to the 40mm, with the cool font for the 12, 3, 6, and 9
> damn it I haven't submitted enough posts to post a pic


Plenty online about it. Bit polarizing with the font of digits otherwise same in 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly

DutchMongolian has one; he's posted pictures of it here in the Oris forums. I have to admit that I'm also intrigued by it although I do have the 42mm dark blue one, pictured above. 

But, yes, they seem to be hard to find. I've asked my AD and he didn't know about it.


----------



## kplam

Just got mine a few days ago! Ordered from Jomashop, my local AD had no idea this existed.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## trh77

I wear one. I have this and an Aquis. For my 65 I have the rubber, nato and bracelet and I swap them a lot. Got mine from Jomashop like everyone else seems to have.









With Bruno.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

Love mine. Very versatile. Blue will almost look black in certain light.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlowe10

awesome... thanks Guys... where did you pick up the extra Oris straps from?
and how do you rate the watch? does the colour combo work well in the flesh?
tossing up between this and a blue 42mm 65


----------



## trh77

Marlowe10 said:


> awesome... thanks Guys... where did you pick up the extra Oris straps from?
> and how do you rate the watch? does the colour combo work well in the flesh?
> tossing up between this and a blue 42mm 65


I bought my OEM accessories from Ace jewellers in Amsterdam...they ship free to Canada and the USA.

I love the watch, but it has a very specific character. It's not a bulky tool watch, but more classic retro. Not showy at all, regardless of the strap or bracelet. I also have an Aquis for when I want a watch with more presence.

The crystal is super domed too, which is beautiful, but also susceptible. I haven't scratched it yet, but it'll happen eventually. I wear a beater quartz for anything hat might put the crystal in jeopardy.

As far as 40 vs 42mm...I way prefer the 40. The font is beautiful, and the 42 comes too close to Sub-homage for my taste.


----------



## boomguy57

Marlowe10 said:


> That's the 42mm I was referring to the 40mm, with the cool font for the 12, 3, 6, and 9
> damn it I haven't submitted enough posts to post a pic


Aren't all that 40mm black, it's just the AR coating that makes it appear blue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77

boomguy57 said:


> Aren't all that 40mm black, it's just the AR coating that makes it appear blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Mine is definitely dark blue with a black centre.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57

I guess mine is too, I'm selling it currently. I should update the listing then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dom73

boomguy57 said:


> I guess mine is too, I'm selling it currently. I should update the listing then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 they do a blue and also a black version , I would do a proper check before altering your ad if its blue with black its pretty easy to see in sunlight


----------



## yankeexpress

Dom73 said:


> they do a blue and also a black version , I would do a proper check before altering your ad if its blue with black its pretty easy to see in sunlight


They also do a grey/blue 40mm Sixty-Five


----------



## Johnak

I wouldnt waste my money on a brand with fading hands and oxidizing indicators.. One of mine, still in warranty but what is the point? A 30$ Casio dont do that.. Runs perfectly thanks to Sellita inside but the rest is junk))):

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^ I think that's an Oris Aquis and not a Divers 65. ;->


----------



## mpalmer

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Johnak

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ I think that's an Oris Aquis and not a Divers 65. ;->


Dear Tanjecterly,
Please, it does not matter which model it is, I am questioning the overall quality of the case, and the mentality of the maker, Oris.. And yes, I am comparing it with cheap watches; Oris dealer said that I might have left the crown open and let water get in. If I did, then how come the Sellita in there runs perfect? That was just a weak guess, showing the unreliability of the brand more; see, those Chinese watches sold on sidewalks dont even have any seal; humidity, weather, sweat, all are inside those, and they still do not get oxidation. So, what kind of crap is Oris using in these divers? How can one be sure that a Diver 65 doesnt have a similar defect somewhere else? His 65's image and value will also go down as many more Oris Divers fail like this, so, why would I recommend any model of a brand with this mentality to someone? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Johnak said:


> Dear Tanjecterly,
> Please, it does not matter which model it is, I am questioning the overall quality of the case, and the mentality of the maker, Oris.. And yes, I am comparing it with cheap watches; Oris dealer said that I might have left the crown open and let water get in. If I did, then how come the Sellita in there runs perfect? That was just a weak guess, showing the unreliability of the brand more; see, those Chinese watches sold on sidewalks dont even have any seal; humidity, weather, sweat, all are inside those, and they still do not get oxidation. So, what kind of crap is Oris using in these divers? How can one be sure that a Diver 65 doesnt have a similar defect somewhere else? His 65's image and value will also go down as many more Oris Divers fail like this, so, why would I recommend any model of a brand with this mentality to someone?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


_*From July 2014...*_


Johnak said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got an Oris Diver Titan C Date 1000m; this is it:
> Oris Divers Titan "C" Small Second, Date Titanium Ceramic Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> Question:
> 
> After completing the usual tread-turns normally, the crown tightens/locks with 1/4 cycle turn only. I mean, it feels like the seal is very rigid, or there is no seal. I can't feel the soft rubber seal going down as I feel when tightening the TAG Aquaracer Calibre5, 500m. Is that normal with this brand? Does it have anything to do with its being 1000meters (different type of seal)? Or?
> 
> Thanks for the attention!))


This thread is specifically related to the Driver 65, but you are still complaining about an issue that occured with your Titan C dating back to July 2014. You suspected a problem with the seal then, but obviously did nothing about it, so now you continually attempt to trash Oris based on your own failing not to get the original problem addressed.

I'm very sorry to hear that you had a bad experience, but you can't judge a brand on a single failure, especially when you knew there may have been a fault when you first received the watch. This could have happened to any make of watch regardless of brand quality.


----------



## yankeexpress

MadMrB said:


> _*From July 2014...*_
> 
> This thread is specifically related to the Driver 65, but you are still complaining about an issue that occured with your Titan C dating back to July 2014. You suspected a problem with the seal then, but obviously did nothing about it, so now you continually attempt to trash Oris based on your own failing not to get the original problem addressed.
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that you had a bad experience, but you can't judge a brand on a single failure, especially when you knew there may have been a fault when you first received the watch. This could have happened to any make of watch regardless of brand quality.


Excellent detective work. Was wondering what he was complaining about.

The 65 is a completely different animal than a Titan. The 65 is only 100m WR and no sane owner would use it for diving. Realistically It is a sport watch.

Any watch where the crown threads are stripped to the point of only 1/4 turn is in need of a crown stem repair and should not get anywhere near water.


----------



## Michael Day

Johnak said:


> I wouldnt waste my money on a brand with fading hands and oxidizing indicators.. One of mine, still in warranty but what is the point? A 30$ Casio dont do that.. Runs perfectly thanks to Sellita inside but the rest is junk))):


You've told a lot about yourself and the failure of one watch with questions regarding your previous knowledge concerning am issue. Oris are far from junk. 10 min of online research will attest to this as will the many owners of Oris products. Pick any brand and you will have detractors. Had you said that you don't like Oris then ok, no one can dispute this but to say the product is junk overall just tells readers to disregard your future posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnak

MadMrB said:


> _*From July 2014...*_
> 
> This thread is specifically related to the Driver 65, but you are still complaining about an issue that occured with your Titan C dating back to July 2014. You suspected a problem with the seal then, but obviously did nothing about it, so now you continually attempt to trash Oris based on your own failing not to get the original problem addressed.
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that you had a bad experience, but you can't judge a brand on a single failure, especially when you knew there may have been a fault when you first received the watch. This could have happened to any make of watch regardless of brand quality.


MadMrB, Yankeexpress and Michael,
1. "Obviously did nothing about it": Wrong: I actually did a lot; I took the watch to Oris dealer at the time (they changed dealer in this country like 3 times within the last two years) they pressure tested the watch and said: "the seal is good, no need to change, and the watch is new, so, no need for maintenance yet". After 1 year, I took the watch to an independent shop, a very famous and respected one, same thing, the watch is good. Then last week, their new dealer tested the watch again, it passed both pressure tests ( there are two steps). So, there is no seal related problem, your reasoning and connection to that posting back then is false, I am sorry.
2. I am above strongly mentioning that the mechanism in it is perfectly running, which supports the tests results of their dealers above; the watch is sealed, and dry, this is not related to sealing. This is not a water or leak issue... Please consider these before making connections with swimming, diving etc.
3. MadMrB, please pardon my directness but thank you very much for your detective work above since you helped me to make my point; the watch has been checked several times since I was suspicious about the tightening feeling. I am there in that post in 2014 comparing the tightening feel with TAG, and those dealers took out several Oris Divers, all felt like the one I have, while TAG is soft and requires 1/2 turns to be tight. Most of you guys have TAGs, please compare the feelings... 
4. And finally, one of you guys might be missing the most important point above: I am asking: 'why 'sold on the side walk Chinese craps which has no seal at all' do not have fading and oxidation while a 1600$ Swiss watch has?

Thank you very much for your attention and again, I am sorry for my directness and my tone if I offend you but this is it, this is not the quality they promise...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Johnak said:


> MadMrB, Yankeexpress and Michael,
> 
> (snip)


Why not start your own thread to complain instead of hijacking this thread? Bad form.

To the OP, the Divers 65 is a great watch. I love the 40mm version but many also like the 42mm version. Nice to have choices.

I bought the black 40mm on the khaki canvas strap. I also have the rubber and bracelet, but rarely wear them as I much prefer the khaki.

As for colors, if I was going to get something other than black, I'd go with the Deauville (gray/blue) on the light blue/yellow NATO. Looks like a great summer watch. The dark blue could be a subtle choice, though. I've never seen one in person.

Anyhoo...I highly recommend the Divers 65. Oh, and 100m is all the ISO dive watch rating requires. If you're going down 300 feet, you've got other problems than your watch.  (and don't even try that "dynamic pressure" excuse...)


----------



## spartan6

Great watch, it is getting more wrist time than some of my more well known, and more expensive brands. If your into classic divers but want the new movement you can't go wrong.


----------



## Paks Aguilar

spartan6 said:


> View attachment 11753913
> 
> Great watch, it is getting more wrist time than some of my more well known, and more expensive brands. If your into classic divers but want the new movement you can't go wrong.


Hi. Sorry i saw this thread till now, but i'm lurking the Deauville version. So, at the end guys, you really recommend it? I felt in love with it, but saw some bad comments about the movement and makes me doubt if should pull the trigger or not.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L8foregolf

Do you know the ref. number for it?


----------



## kplam

L8foregolf said:


> Do you know the ref. number for it?


The Oris web site has reference numbers or some online retailers give it.

Here is the ref for bracelet version

01 733 7707 4035-07 8 20 18

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoo14

I don't have the dark blue, so can't help there, but have owned the Deauville blue since July and love it.

All the best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

Paks Aguilar said:


> Hi. Sorry i saw this thread till now, but i'm lurking the Deauville version. So, at the end guys, you really recommend it? I felt in love with it, but saw some bad comments about the movement and makes me doubt if should pull the trigger or not.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


i have the divers 65 42. Since i got it six months ago, the movement has performed very well. I would not hesistate one second to buy another watch with a selita movement.


----------



## Oh mon gars

Kluver said:


> Love mine. Very versatile. Blue will almost look black in certain light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can anyone please confirm if this version of the sixty-five 40mm with black and blue dial funky have been discontinued ? Cant find it on Oris official website and on other grey market website.


----------



## slorollin

Oh mon gars said:


> can anyone please confirm if this version of the sixty-five 40mm with black and blue dial funky have been discontinued ? Cant find it on Oris official website and on other grey market website.


Check Amazon. It may have been discontinued, I don't know about that, but it is still available.


----------

